# panel (plural)



## Pachuzka

Hola a todos!

¿Cuál es el plural de _panel_?

¿p*a*neles? ó ¿p*á*neles?

¿Lleva acento o no?

En el WR al buscar "panel" en uno de los ejemplos menciona paneles sin acento.

¿Qué opinan???? Si tuvieran la regla gramatical que aplica se los agradecería muchísisisisisimo.....


Gracias!!!!


----------



## 96321

No veo ningun problema, pongo en negrita la silaba tonica...
pa*nel*
pa*nel*es
Vamos, que sigue igual.


----------



## mirx

Pachuzka said:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> ¿Cuál es el plural de _panel_?
> 
> ¿p*a*neles? ó ¿p*á*neles?
> 
> ¿Lleva acento o no?
> 
> En el WR al buscar "panel" en uno de los ejemplos menciona paneles sin acento.
> 
> ¿Qué opinan???? Si tuvieran la regla gramatical que aplica se los agradecería muchísisisisisimo.....
> 
> 
> Gracias!!!!


 
Hola Pachuzca, en México es *pá*neles.


----------



## Bocha

mirx said:


> Hola Pachuzca, en México es *pá*neles.


 
Hola:

¡Qué notable!

Y el singular ¿cómo lo pronuncian? ¿agudo o grave?


----------



## mirx

Bocha said:


> Hola:
> 
> ¡Qué notable!
> 
> Y el singular ¿cómo lo pronuncian? ¿agudo o grave?


 
Pánel


Editado: _Puse la palabra con acento (pánel) en WR y me dio los mismos resultados que sin acento (panel), no sé sí realmente esté aceptada por la academia, o si sea sólo un default de WR._

Saludos.


----------



## Pachuzka

En mi opinión, la palabra en cuestión no lleva acento.... pero cómo saber si la Academia lo aprueba o no?


----------



## nv1962

Hola Pachuzka, mira acá. Me parece que la pronunciación "pánel" se refiere a la segunda acepción, y "panél" a la primera.


----------



## mirx

Pachuzka said:


> En mi opinión, la palabra en cuestión no lleva acento.... pero cómo saber si la Academia lo aprueba o no?


 

Pahuzca, la palabra como la usamos en México no está  aceptada todavía por la RAE.

Tu confusión es porque en México acentuamos la palabra en otra sílaba, y por lo tanto debemos escribirla acordemente, es decil, pánel.

En Argentina se pronuncia pan*el *por lo tanto ellos deberán escribirla sin acento.

Saludos.


----------



## machaquito

Buenas tardes apreciada usuaria,

Yo estoy casi seguro que es paneles, sin acento.


----------



## Pachuzka

machaquito said:


> Buenas tardes apreciada usuaria,
> 
> Yo estoy casi seguro que es paneles, sin acento.


 

Bienvenido machaquito!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dudu678

Quizá venga de la influencia del inglés, que acentúa la primera sílaba.


----------



## mirx

Dudu678 said:


> Quizá venga de la influencia del inglés, que acentúa la primera sílaba.


 

La palabra original es francés, adoptada en la lengua inglesa ya hace mucho, pero pasó al español via el inglés.

Al menos al de México, ya que hasta la pronunciación sigue igual.


----------



## Dudu678

mirx said:


> La palabra original es francés, adoptada en la lengua inglesa ya hace mucho, pero pasó al español via el inglés.
> 
> Al menos al de México, ya que hasta la pronunciación sigue igual.


No hablo del origen de la palabra etimológicamente; igualmente en francés todas las palabras son "agudas".

México es uno de los países que más influencia reciben del inglés dada su proximidad con los Estados Unidos, y es en este idioma en el que se pronuncia llana.


----------



## mirx

Dudu678 said:


> No hablo del origen de la palabra etimológicamente; igualmente en francés todas las palabras son "agudas".
> 
> México es uno de los países que más influencia reciben del inglés dada su proximidad con los Estados Unidos, y es en este idioma en el que se pronuncia llana.


 
Eso fue exactamente lo que dije, la menos en México es evidente que entró procedente del inglés, aunque a este haya pasado primero del francés.

Y es evidente porque conservamos (en México) la pronunciación anglófona -_cosa que no se da en Argentina y por lo que veo tampoco en España_- adaptada a la fonética mexicana.

Saludos.


----------



## Dudu678

Vale, creía que decíamos cosas distintas. 

Saludos.


----------



## Pachuzka

Pues muchas gracias a ambos (Dudu678 y mirx)!!!!!!


----------



## alita_88

hola! al menos aquí en México (específicamente en Puebla) si lleva acento; hasta donde yo sé (de gramática) las reglas son:

las palabras agudas (sílaba tónica al final), SIEMPRE llevan acento cuando terminan en n, s o vocal, por ejemplo: Bom*bón*, ca*jón*, 

las palabras Graves (sílaba tónica en la PENULTIMA silaba), llevan acento cuando NO terminen en n, s o vocal, por ejemplo: *ga*to, *pe*rros.

las palabras Esdrújulas (silaba tónixca en la ANTEPENULTIMA sílaba): SIEMPRE se acentúan, por ejemplo: es*drú*jula, *dí*melo


Entonces: ubica la silaba tónica de la palabra que buscas y tal vez estés de acuerdo conmigo... de que SI lleva acento; espero que te sirva.


----------



## Jellby

Según el DPD:

En español es palabra aguda (pron. [panél]), por lo que debe evitarse la grafía :cross._pánel_, así como la pronunciación llana [pánel] propia del étimo inglés.


----------



## lunar

Aparentemente el pánel es cuando se considera la acepción 2 de la RAE como "grupo de personas" y que viene del inglés. El panel (del francés) es la acepción 1 también de la RAE.


----------



## Vampiro

Hola.
Aparte de la influencia del inglés, no veo motivo alguno para pronunciar la palabra como grave en singular y esdrújula en plural.
 
Saludos.
_


----------



## Pinairun

Vampiro said:


> Hola.
> Aparte de la influencia del inglés, no veo motivo alguno para pronunciar la palabra como grave en singular y esdrújula en plural.
> 
> Saludos.
> _


 
(¿?)


----------



## Vampiro

Pinairun said:
			
		

> (¿?)


La palabra se escribe sin tilde, por lo tanto no veo por qué la duda respecto de su pronunciación; a no ser, como ya se dijo, que sea por influencia del inglés en algunos países.
Por acá en el sur, y lejos de los países que hablan inglich a nadie se le ocurriría pronunciar *pa*nel.
Saludos.
_


Bonus track: Y con esa son dos.
_


----------



## Pinairun

Vampiro said:


> La palabra se escribe sin tilde, por lo tanto no veo por qué la duda respecto de su pronunciación; a no ser, como ya se dijo, que sea por influencia del inglés en algunos países.
> Por acá en el sur, y lejos de los países que hablan inglich a nadie se le ocurriría pronunciar *pa*nel.
> Saludos.
> _
> 
> 
> Bonus track: Y con esa son dos.
> _


 
No, si eso está muy claro. Es pan*el*, pan*e*les.

Pero lo que no entiendo es por qué no entiendes tú por qué una palabra grave en singular es esdrújula en plural. Creo que lo dices con segundas, porque sé que tienes un humor fino.

Árbol = grave
Árboles = esdrújula. 

Yo no entiendo tampoco lo de *pa*nel; pero si fuera (que no lo es) así, el plural sería páneles ¿o no?


----------



## Vampiro

No lo dije con segunda intención.
Y gracias por lo de humor fino.
Es que al parecer alguien tenía la duda de que la palabra fuese *pa*nel en singular, y *pa*neles en plural, y yo no veo motivo alguno para ello.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Pinairun

Vampiro said:


> No lo dije con segunda intención.
> Y gracias por lo de humor fino.
> Es que al parecer alguien tenía la duda de que la palabra fuese *pa*nel en singular, y *pa*neles en plural, y yo no veo motivo alguno para ello.
> Saludos.
> _


 

De nuevo tengo que disculparme.
Bueno, lo de tu humor fino es verdad, no lo retiro.

Estamos diciendo los dos lo mismo, la única diferencia es que yo debo tener ahora los cables cruzados. Ya se me pasará.

Saludos


----------



## lunar

Echen un vistazo a panel en el drae. De hecho las dos formas estÁn presentes en el diccionario pero con un significado diferente. En ese caso pÁnel es forzosamente pÁneles en plural.
Buenas noches cono sur.


----------



## piraña utria

¡Qué vergüenza con el resto del mundo de habla hispana!

Acá en Colombia de Uribe para abajo (no es el mejor ejemplo de uso del español y que conste que no me estoy metiendo en Política), nadie dice panel: panel siempre, y sin tilde.

Si no leo este hilo jamás habría detallado el error. 

Saludos,


----------



## Pinairun

lunar said:


> Echen un vistazo a panel en el drae. De hecho las dos formas estÁn presentes en el diccionario pero con un significado diferente. En ese caso pÁnel es forzosamente pÁneles en plural.
> Buenas noches cono sur.


 
En el DRAE: 
*panel**1**.* 
*panel**2**.*
Ambas tienen la misma grafía: panel. 

Las reglas de ortografía de la lengua española en cuanto a la acentuación de las palabras son:

En el DPD:
*1.1.1.* Las palabras agudas llevan tilde cuando terminan en _-n, _en _-s _o en vocal: _balón, compás, café, colibrí, bonsái; _pero si terminan en _-s_ precedida de otra consonante, se escriben sin tilde: _zigzags, robots, tictacs. _Tampoco llevan tilde las palabras agudas que terminan en _-y,_ pues esta letra se considera consonante a efectos de acentuación:_ guirigay, virrey, convoy, estoy._

*1.1.2.* Las palabras llanas llevan tilde cuando no terminan en _-n, _en _-s _o en vocal:_ clímax, hábil, tándem. _También se acentúan cuando terminan en_ -s_ precedida de otra consonante: _bíceps, cómics, fórceps;_ y cuando terminan en _-y,_ pues esta letra se considera consonante a efectos de acentuación:_ póney, yóquey._

*Panel*, tal como está escrito en las dos acepciones es una palabra aguda (pan*él*).

Como no termina en vocal, ni en "n", ni en "s", sino que termina en "l", no debe llevar tilde.

Por el contrario, si fuera grave como tú dices (*pá*nel), el Diccionario la habría escrito con tilde, así: "Pánel", como árbol, ágil, hábil, etc. 

Cuando el Diccionario recoge una voz, tenga la procedencia que tenga, debe pronunciarse y escribirse de acuerdo con las reglas de ortografía de la lengua española, a menos que sea un nombre propio para los que suele ser más flexible.

Otra cosa es que haya quien prefiera pronunciarla como se hace en inglés.
Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Pues acá pasa lo mismo, Piraña. Todo mundo dice pánel y páneles.


----------



## Vampiro

Hola, lunar.
Fui al DRAE (lo cual ya es mucho pedirme), y no encontré por ningún lado lo de "pánel" o "páneles".
Lo único que logré fue que me dijera que la palabra no existe.
??
Saludos.
_


----------



## piraña utria

Hola Toño:

A raíz de tu comentario veo los sitios colombianos en Google y "reconfirmo", advirtiendo que hay una proporción tremendamente minoritaria de "pánel(es)" con tilde. 

El primer grupo, el mayoritario, estaría bien escrito, pero la versión sonora sí es errada (me la paso en eventos de éstos): con énfasis en "pa".

Saludos,


----------



## Alma Shofner

Yo lo escribo sin el acento pero lo pronuncio como pánel y páneles. ¿Que raro, no? 
De hecho así se escribe y se dice en el noroeste de México: panel (pronunciado pánel) y paneles (pronunciado páneles)
Saludos


----------



## lunar

Pinairun said:


> En el DRAE:
> *panel**1**.*
> *panel**2**.*
> Ambas tienen la misma grafía: panel.


...
Gracias por el recordatorio de reglas de acentuación. Estaba soñando cuando mencione el drae, pues creí ver las dos formas. En todo caso, en la realidad hay varias decenas de millones de hablantes que la pronuncian así.
La academia Mexicana de la lengua lo recoge así:

*panel. *(Del inglés _panel _que se pronuncia /pánel/.) m. Grupo de personas que discuten un asunto en público.

*pánel. *(Del inglés _panel [truck].)_ f. Camión pequeño con carrocería completa.
También es cierto que la ortografía, el plural y la pronunciación de palabras extranjeras en español está lejos de haber establecido una regla inamovible.
Creo que este debate, aunque no lo parezca es muy enriquecedor.
saludos


----------



## piraña utria

lunar said:


> Pinairun said:
> 
> 
> 
> En el DRAE:
> *panel**1**.*
> *panel**2**.*
> Ambas tienen la misma grafía: panel.
> ...
> Gracias por el recordatorio de reglas de acentuación. Estaba soñando cuando mencione el drae, pues creí ver las dos formas. En todo caso, en la realidad hay varias decenas de millones de hablantes que la pronuncian así.
> La academia Mexicana de la lengua lo recoge así:
> 
> *panel. *(Del inglés _panel _que se pronuncia /pánel/.) m. Grupo de personas que discuten un asunto en público.
> 
> *pánel. *(Del inglés _panel [truck].)_ f. Camión pequeño con carrocería completa.
> También es cierto que la ortografía, el plural y la pronunciación de palabras extranjeras en español está lejos de haber establecido una regla inamovible.
> Creo que este debate, aunque no lo parezca es muy enriquecedor.
> saludos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola Lunar:
> 
> ¡Bateaste de jonrón! ¿De modo que hay una academia local rebelde en ese preciso punto? Muy, pero muy interesante.
> 
> Si tienes la posibilidad, te rogaría que colocaras la referencia de la fuente, ¿será de antes o después del DPD?
> 
> Saludos,
Click to expand...


----------



## lunar

piraña utria said:


> lunar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hola Lunar:
> 
> ¡Bateaste de jonrón! ¿De modo que hay una academia local rebelde en ese preciso punto? Muy, pero muy interesante.
> 
> Si tienes la posibilidad, te rogaría que colocaras la referencia de la fuente, ¿será de antes o después del DPD?
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coqueto ejemplo de ortografía hispánica adaptada "jonrón" (!!!)
> ¿Qué quiere decir dpd?
> 
> el sitio de referencia es : www.academia.org.mx/dicmex.php
> saludos
Click to expand...


----------



## piraña utria

lunar said:


> piraña utria said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coqueto ejemplo de ortografía hispánica adaptada "jonrón" (!!!)
> ¿Qué quiere decir dpd?
> 
> el sitio de referencia es : www.academia.org.mx/dicmex.php
> saludos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola:
> 
> Así es con jonrón y 100 términos beisboleros más, todos españolizados (ricaché, por ricochet, etc).
> 
> El DPD es el el _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas_ de la RAE, disponible en el sitio de la Academía: www.rae.es.
> 
> Gracias por el link.
> 
> Saludos,
Click to expand...


----------



## piraña utria

lunar said:


> piraña utria said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coqueto ejemplo de ortografía hispánica adaptada "jonrón" (!!!)
> ¿Qué quiere decir dpd?
> 
> el sitio de referencia es : www.academia.org.mx/dicmex.php
> saludos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola:
> 
> Leí lo expresado por la Academía Mexicana, que lo incluye como regionalismo de ese país. Sí existiera una obra colombiana de nuestra institución local, probablemente sería uno de los puntos a incluir.
> 
> Lo que sí veo algo extraño (controversial más bien) es que se incluya como "regionalismo" una voz tan abiertamente contraria al parámetro de la RAE.
> 
> Saludos,
Click to expand...


----------



## Vampiro

¿Un camión pequeño?

Debe ser algo muy local... porque acá la palabra no anda ni cerca de ese significado.
De hecho significa exactamente lo que dice la RAE; y los usos más extendidos son aquel del "grupo de personas, bla bla bla...", o de los tabiques prefabricados de madera, u otro material, que se usan como separación de ambientes.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Pinairun

Pánel está recogido en el Diccionario breve de mexicanismos. 

Guido Gómez de Silva
*DICCIONARIO BREVE DE MEXICANISMOS*
(1a ed., México, FCE, 2001)

Creo que ya está todo aclarado.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## mirx

piraña utria said:


> Sí existiera una obra colombiana de nuestra institución local, probablemente sería uno de los puntos a incluir.
> 
> Lo que sí veo algo extraño (controversial más bien) es que se incluya como "regionalismo" una voz tan abiertamente contraria al parámetro de la RAE.
> 
> Saludos,


Sí que existe una "institución similar en tu país". http://asale.org/ASALE/ConAALEBD?IDDOC=302&menu=2

A mí no me extraña que se considere regionalismo una voz tan abiertamente usada por varias decenas de millones de personas. Ya verás que pronto aparecerá en la RAE también.




Vampiro said:


> ¿Un camión pequeño?
> 
> Debe ser algo muy local...
> Saludos.
> _


 
Localísimo diría yo, tampoco conocía ese significado.
Y más me desconcertó el que sólo la acepción del camión esté considerada como palabra grave, siendo que en México "un grupo de personas bla bla bla" se llama pánel. Pánel también se llama a la estructura donde se sientan o el área designada para ello


----------



## piraña utria

mirx said:


> Sí que existe una "institución similar en tu país". http://asale.org/ASALE/ConAALEBD?IDDOC=302&menu=2


 
Hola Mirx:

Me refería a la "obra" por supuesto, no a la Academia: el texto entre comillas no es fiel a mi apunte. 

Puedes consultar las acepciones 2,5,6 y 7 del término "institución" en el DRAE, cito de memoria para no "cortar" y pegar". Cualquiera encaja, unas con más precisión que otras, en el dicho diccionario de regionalismos.

Saludos,


----------



## mirx

> el texto entre comillas no es fiel a mi apunte


. 
Nunca insinué que lo fuera, respecto a la obra, estoy seguro que en Colombia su academia también recoge regionalismos; por lo visto el contenido no está disponible en línea.



> Puedes consultar las acepciones 2,5,6 y 7 del término "institución" en el DRAE, cito de memoria para no "cortar" y pegar". Cualquiera encaja, unas con más precisión que otras, en el dicho diccionario de regionalismos.


¿Para qué?


----------



## piraña utria

mirx said:


> .
> Nunca insinué que lo fuera, respecto a la obra, estoy seguro que en Colombia su academia también recoge regionalismos; por lo visto el contenido no está disponible en línea.
> 
> 
> ¿Para qué?


 
Hola Mirx:

Vale la observación. Como quedó tu post, sin duda, plasmaste que yo estaba insinuando que no hay "academia de la lengua" en Colombia, lo que evidentemente no es cierto (ese sentido de mis líneas): no solo no se desprende de mi post, sino que en uno de los aportes siguientes hago expresa referencia a nuestra academia.

Esa es la razón de la remisión al DRAE, para que no quedara duda que un "diccionario" puede ser considerado como "institución".

Creo que la obra, un diccionario de regionalismos colombianos elaborado por la propia academia local no existe, pero respeto tu convicción sobre el tema. 

Saludos cordiales,


----------



## chilletón

Hola a todos!! Estoy ahora de nuevo con la duda de la palabra panel en plural... se me hace que en México y por el simple uso, se tiene que acentuar!!!
saludos!!


----------



## mirx

chilletón said:


> Hola a todos!! Estoy ahora de nuevo con la duda de la palabra panel en plural... se me hace que en México y por el simple uso, se tiene que acentuar!!!
> saludos!!



De acuerdo. _Pánel, páneles._


----------



## Darojas

piraña utria said:


> ¡Qué vergüenza con el resto del mundo de habla hispana!
> 
> Acá en Colombia de Uribe para abajo (no es el mejor ejemplo de uso del español y que conste que no me estoy metiendo en Política), nadie dice panel: panel siempre, y sin tilde.
> 
> Si no leo este hilo jamás habría detallado el error.
> 
> Saludos,



Yo venía echando chispas mientras leía este hilo porque siempre he escrito y leído panel, y siempre he dicho /pánel/, ¡y apenas ahora caigo en cuenta del 'disparate'! Es la fuerza de la costumbre porque, como Piraña, no he oído /panél/ nunca. Es el choque entre los decires, los escribires y los regalmentares.


----------



## lunar

¡Hola! ¡Vengo a resucitar este hilo y a echarle más leña a la hoguera!
En realidad creo que esta palabra entra al español por el inglés y aunque la etimología nos haga remontar al francés, la voz original no es "panel" sino "panneau".
La pronunciación en inglés se parece más al pánel de los mexicanos y de los colombianos. 
En francés este vocablo nos viene también del inglés, con el sentido de grupo de personas, para las otras acepciones, más bien se dice panneau.
Ahora bien, para quienes pronuncian pánel en singular, lo lógico será páneles y para quienes pronuncian panel, lo logico será paneles. Y todo mundo contento


----------



## colusa

Hola lunar, ahora que lo mencionas. Soy colombiana y siempre he discutido sobre el tema con mis paisanos. Yo sostengo que se trata de un anglicismo (pronunciado pánel y páneles). Y, cuando la pronuncio como debe ser, mis paisanos me miran rarísimo.

Viviendo en los Estados Unidos, tengo contacto permanente con muchas personas de diferentes países hispanohablantes y se da mucho este fenómeno, de que en un país digan las cosas de una manera y en otros, de otra. Me recuerda igualmente la palabreja _cartel_, como la decimos en Colombia y _cártel_, como la dicen en México. Así las cosas, creo que en el caso de los colombianos, se trata de un anglicismo. Pero no me atrevería en Colombia a hablar de cártel y cárteles, pues me mirarían rarísimo.


----------



## Zuimaco Apito

Creo que la pronunciación correcta es pa*nel* y pa*ne*les, sin tilde en ninguno de los casos. Esta claro que como se dice en Lingüística, "el habla hace ley", y en México todos dicen *pá*nel y *pá*neles y no puedes decirlo de ningún otro modo (si bien cuando van a escribirlo entran en conflicto). Pero en realidad se trata de una de las muchas influencias del inglés en el español de México (el inglés de México está penetrado por el inglés incluso a niveles morfológico y sintáctico, no sólo a nivel léxico). Puede que como uso local pase lo de "*pá*nel" y "*pá*neles", pero creo que en este caso la RAE tendrá razón en nunca aceptar ese uso como general hasta el punto de incluirlo en el DRAE. Hay que cuidar el idioma español, que es precioso y no tiene porque llenarse de anglicismos. Una cosa es el sustrato de una lengua que crea una variante nueva (como el náhuatl y otras lenguas de México son sustrato de la variante mexicana del español, el quechua y el aymara son sustratos del español del Perú, el arahuaco es sustrato del español del Caribe, etc.), y otra cosa muy distinta es la influencia lingüística como resultado de influencia económica y política. El DRAE de seguro irá incluyendo las variaciones que proceden de los sustratos lingüísticos de cada variante, porque eso es riqueza de cultura y de pensamiento, y en cada región no se puede hablar sin esas variaciones. Pero si el DRAE incluyera cada uno de los anglicismos que se inventan cada día en todo el mundo hispanohablante, mañana mismo el inglés sería el único idioma en el mundo. Eso no es necesario.


----------

